# People who feed Purina Rabbit Chow Complete pellets...



## Yield (Dec 27, 2010)

[align=center]Would you recommend it?

What is your opinion on it?

Which is better, Timothy Based Pellets or Alfalfa Based Pellets?

Thank you in advance =]


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 27, 2010)

i dont know much about the brand, but i'd say alfalfa for the first 6 months and elderly, timothy for in between


----------



## Yield (Dec 27, 2010)

maxysmummy wrote:


> i dont know much about the brand, but i'd say alfalfa for the first 6 months and elderly, timothy for in between



[align=center]Yeah, that's what I've always heard, but I've been hearing of people giving alfalfa-based pellets to all ages. And it's confusing! =P

Thanks for answering =]


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 27, 2010)

i do show formula. i cannot afford to feed so many bunnies the good stuff


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 27, 2010)

You mean the pink bag, like found at Tractor supply- Purina Rabbit Chow Complete?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock/livestock-feed/rabbit-feed/purina-reg-rabbit-chow-trade-complete-natural-advantedge-trade-rabbit-food-50-lb--2801062 ~that's the green bag version, we've got the pink breast cancer awarenss bags in KY right now. That and mine in KY are only $15.49 a bag(I think, not much diff)

If that's the one you are talking about, I fed it for a while, it wasn't bad, I didn't see a lot of problems with it, I wasn't as happy with the results with my babies, they don't have the coat that I'd like to see on them, So i Switched back to Manna Pro Sho, I had better coats on the babies with that. Could also be the time of year. never had a Velveteen Lop litter this late in the year. But after doing a lable match breakdown, if TSC is out of Manna Pro, it doesn't hurt to give them the Purina Rabbit Chow, they eat and like both, with the same basic results. I just switched back to Manna Pro for the price, almost a $1 cheaper per 50# bag and built the same. 

I feed the same feed to everyone, Juniors, Seniors, show, brood, babies and advanced seniors(4+ years old) I just give each one different amounts of veggies for their diets.


----------



## Yield (Dec 27, 2010)

[align=center]Thank you for the responses!

Yes, Heather, I mean that one 

I dunno, cause the pellets I'm feeding right now contain a lot of corn and I heard that isn't good.

I've heard about Purina wiping out whole herds...? Or was that just Purina Fiber?


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 27, 2010)

Where did you here about Purina causing herds of rabbits to die? 

Most people suggest only Timothy based pellets for rabbits 1 year and older and make Alfalfa out to be very bad. However, being on this forum for a while I've learned otherwise. You see, with indoor house rabbits you are supposed to feed a very limited amount. 1/4 to 1/2 cup pellets per 6 lbs. body weight (depending on metabolism and/or proportionate to veggies) for adult rabbits. Because of this small amount, the pellet being alfalfa based doesn't cause a noticeable difference.

If you look at the HRS's feeding guidelines, they only mention Alfalfa HAY needing to be replaced with Timothy as the rabbit ages. They do not say Alfalfa based pellets are bad to feed, only that you should feed pellets in limited amounts proper to body weight, metabolism and proportionate to veggies. Also that you should not feed the 'gourmet' pellets.

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 27, 2010)

I think that mostly, Purina is used by breeders just because it comes in large quantities and also because of the myths about adult rabbits needing timothy pellets (not really the case). So my experiences are based on that, but I really like the Purina green bag.

I fed the show formula for awhile, and my rabbits (both pet and show) did well on it but it seemed like several of the rabbits were constantly in a molt. At that point, I switched to green bag and haven't gone back. They all seem to be in great coat and condition, plus the green bag is something like 15 or 16% protein which would be best if you have pet rabbits. The blue bag is around 17% and the professional formula is 18%, I think.

When the Fibre 3 came out, a lot of breeders gave it a try because they liked the fact that it contained a lot of fiber. Initially, it was all over forums and Yahoo groups as a great feed and then suddenly a few months later, some people were having issues on it.

With that being said, there are also both breeders and pet owners who are still using it and really like it. Their rabbits do well on it and the extra fiber is great as well. So it's a mixed result feed. I prefer to stick to the "regular" formulas myself, but if the ingredients in the Fibre formula look best to you, then you can go ahead and try that as well. Most pellets are like that- some people are all for it, others are dead set against it. It's just about finding what works best for you and your rabbits.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah yes, the Fibre 3. Personally I have no desire to try it with such mixed and scary reviews. Purina Rabbit Chow Complete is a great one though, I agree. I have a friend using it for her house rabbits and they are in great condition with light shedding. My buns seem to be in a constant shed with hair everywhere, so I'm going to switch from Oxbow Timothy myself and give it a try.


----------



## Yield (Dec 27, 2010)

[align=center]
@Erika: 
I'm going to be honest, and admit that your first post offended me. It sounds like you're accusing me of feeding my rabbits "gourmet" pellets (which I assume have all the colorful crap in them..)... I'm feeding them pellets that they have done very well on, I just want to save money and get a pellet that does not have corn in it (my pellets are very boring looking- how they're supposed to look). 
I have heard about rabbits dying from Purina all over this forum, no where else. 
I feed my bonded pair 1.5 cups of pellets, and thenaround5 cups of veggies at night and unlimited hay, and they are not overweight... I've always fed them like this (at first I only fed my female pellets, but then my mom urged me to give her veggies too and I have ever since)... So if I lessened their pellets, how would I know they are getting enough food?
I feed my Flemish unlimited pellets because he only eats them when he's hungry- maybe around 1/2 cup a day. He eats mostly hay, and around 4 cups of veggies at night and he is not overweight either.
Anywaaays. To your second post- you've heard all good things bout the green bag? My rabbits seem to shed all the time as well.[/align]
[align=center]
@Julie:
So the green bag is good is what you're saying? Have you lost any buns randomly while on the green bag?
[/align]
[align=center]That's what I'm most afraid of with Purina- randomly losing one or more of my rabbits because I switched pellets... it'd be all my fault when I could have just kept them on what they are eating now, yknow?[/align]


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 27, 2010)

the ones I lost I do not blame the food, I blame other circumstances


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 28, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *
[align=center]


> @Julie:
> So the green bag is good is what you're saying? Have you lost any buns randomly while on the green bag?





> That's what I'm most afraid of with Purina- randomly losing one or more of my rabbits because I switched pellets... it'd be all my fault when I could have just kept them on what they are eating now, yknow?


[/align][align=left]I have had good results on the green bag, I love it! I have mostly show rabbits, they do great on it. And I also have three older (ages 7-9) pet rabbits who also do well on it.[/align][align=left]I haven't lost a single rabbit in about 7 years, so they seem to be doing well on it. I've raised multiple litters of babies on it and their stomachs handle it fine. If you switch, just do it slowly so that it doesn't cause digestive upset. But otherwise, it should be fine to switch to.[/align][align=left]I know there are mixed results out there about Purina in general, I was a little nervous to try it to. But it is the freshest food I can get here (VERY fresh too) so it was worth it to me to try it and so far, great results. I've been on it for a few years now.
[/align]


----------



## Yield (Dec 29, 2010)

OakRidgeRabbits wrote:


> *Yield wrote: *
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> ...



[align=center]Thank you! This makes me feel a whole lot better. Do you think I should switch?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 29, 2010)

THe purina green bag does have corn in it, i just went back through the whole post again and it does have corn in it, but i've never had a problem with it even with the corn. corn i know is a filler but it also helps other livestock keep warm in the winter, hence why quite a bit of grain for other animals has corn in it. I've been feeding my babies the "green" bag because it's colder out and mine are in a barn outside. they are doing very good on it and holding weight well, i also use it with my aged rabbits.

IF you want to I would start switching them over slowly to let them get used to it


----------

